# E83 Transmission Problem?



## F10bimmerx (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am a long time lurker of these forums and I have had an issue for a month that I have not been able to sort and was hoping someone could give me some insight. Hope everyone is well and safe

2005 BMW X3 E83 2.5L
220,000km or ~137,000 miles
Toronto, Ontario Canada. 

Have had this vehicle for about 3 years and fixed a lot of issues with the help of you guys. 

I drove it about 2 months ago and it was driving fine. I replaced the steering wheel and disconnected the battery in the process because I had to disconnect the air bag. After I put everything back together and drove it, it was fine. But after a few days when I was driving it it started shifting a little hard. I came to a stop and when I started accelerating it shifted into 2nd and when shifting into 3rd it jumped and threw a trans light on the dash and went into limp mode. Now I tried driving it a little bit in this condition and it seemed to be stuck in gear. It would take a long time to come up to speed and it would not shift. When I pulled over and turned the car off for about 5 minutes it fixed itself. But if I drove a little aggressive it would happen again. On the contrary, if I accelerated slowly it would shift through all the gears. 
Now this is consistent problem. Anytime I try to accelerate a little harder it will reoccur and be put into limp mode. 

My first idea was that it was low on trans fluid, I never noticed a leak but I thought I would check so I checked and it was properly full. I checked on my own little obd2 tool and i pulled codes 

P2096
P0141
P0140

After some research I wasn’t confident that caused my limp mode problems. So I took it to a local Indy and pulled these trans codes on his snap on scanner

149 CAN: wheel speed signal 
52 Gear monitoring 2 
145 CAN: engine intervention. 

He was busy so he wasn’t able to properly diagnose the issue and I haven’t had the chance to go back yet but he’s an old school mechanic, not great with these type of issues. He said maybe a wheel speed sensor. He could be right, I don’t know. 

If anyone could help I would appreciate it greatly

Cheers


----------



## Shiloh51933 (Jul 11, 2020)

F10bimmerx said:


> Hello everyone, I am a long time lurker of these forums and I have had an issue for a month that I have not been able to sort and was hoping someone could give me some insight. Hope everyone is well and safe
> 
> 2005 BMW X3 E83 2.5L
> 220,000km or ~137,000 miles
> ...


You got your answer right there, if its AWD and you have an issue with your wheel speed sensor your pcm is getting or not getting correct input, in turn will through off your shifting characteristics.


----------



## F10bimmerx (Nov 24, 2016)

Shiloh51933 said:


> You got your answer right there, if its AWD and you have an issue with your wheel speed sensor your pcm is getting or not getting correct input, in turn will through off your shifting characteristics.


Interesting I’ll order it replace it and let you guys know how it goes 

cheers


----------



## F10bimmerx (Nov 24, 2016)

Follow up: 
-I replaced wheel speed sensor (driver rear) 
-trans fluid and filter replace 
-sas reset 
-got my battery tested and I was told it was good 
-unplugged transfer case module to see if it had anything to do with it, still slipped and went into limp mode/fail sale here and there
- replaced coil on cylinder 3&6
When starting the car there was a rough idle developed and I got a little frustrated so I gave up on it for a bit
Eventually I purchased a foxwell nt510 elite scanner to give myself a little more insight onto what was happening. 

I pulled these codes:

EGS:
34 gear monitoring 
91 can torque reduction 

DSC:
5F42 Transmission control, limp-home operation 

VTG: 
54C6: oil wear 

GM:
Load/consumer shutdown: short circuit to ground 

DME: 
2744 Misfire, cylinder 3
2745 Misfire, cylinder 6
274E misfire at several cylinders 
2892 Misfiring 

The biggest issue is the fail safe mode. Not sure what to do. 
Maybe a battery + ground straps?
Maybe some solenoids 
Maybe the trans is toast. 

Anyone have any idea?


----------

